# [EVDL] Cheap Porsche donor car



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dan, I think they are a bit heavy, what is the curb weight- 2600lbs? 
It's tough to start with a car that has a curb weight at 2600 unless 
you are going with a large lithium pack. If you have any hills forget 
the range. Take a look at the e-box, it starts with a curb weight of 
only 2300 lbs and then a large pack is added. With the boxer, it 
would need at least a 45kw motor to be a reasonable driver, and a 
smaller pack to keep the performance reasonable so perhaps a usable 
range of 40-50 miles? It would be a nice car for the money though but 
the range would be limited if you wanted it to have reasonable 
performance. This is the reason so many use the 914, I don't know the 
exact weight you can pull off a 914 but the earlier years had a curb 
weight of just over 2000 lbs but a large gas tank, etc so you could 
get them down quite a bit. I mint 914 with a 100kw + AC system and a 
lithium pack would be an amazing performer with decent range. But of 
course, a 914 is very different from a Boxer

If ACP could get their system down under $15K as they have been hoping 
to, it would be quite a package in a 914 or any suitable conversion 
for that matter! Even at $25k it is the best AC performance buy on 
the market when you look at the weight and all the features it 
provides (grid-tied high power charger and DC/DC, inverter, light 
motor, etc . I have driven Tom's e-box which has the same curb weight 
and transmission as my Yaris did and it is one fast car, even with the 
system "de-tuned" to have less performance than the way it is set up 
in the Tesla. I may eat my words but if I do another nice conversion 
it won't be DC. After having and AC Siemens system and doing a DC 
conversion, in my opinion AC is the only way to go particularly if you 
have hills the only issue I see at the time is cost, otherwise I 
don't see any reason to do DC unless it's a cost/high power issue. 
I'm sure some will disagree but those who have used AC now how great 
it is, liquid cooled, sealed, no brushes, smaller and lighter cables 
cables, REGEN! Even on my small AC motor on my Think I sometimes get 
80+ amps of regen down hills and easy 30 just coasting and it's a very 
small motor with the regen turned down








> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> 
> > just info in case someone is interested. the dollar falling so much I
> > looked at autotrader.com for how much porsche boxters go for in USA
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Dutko wrote:
> > Dan, I think they are a bit heavy, what is the curb weight- 2600lbs?
> > It's tough to start with a car that has a curb weight at 2600 unless
> > you are going with a large lithium pack. If you have any hills forget
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> 
> > Mark Dutko wrote:
> >> Dan, I think they are a bit heavy, what is the curb weight- 2600lbs?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

To some I believe a $9600 Porsche Boxster would be a great conversion. I would rather be seen in a boxster over say a yugo or ford fiesta conversion...The curb appeal of the boxster is an excellent selling point (if you later decide to convert something else)...

That said, Aerodynamics are tricky, and without some real numbers comparisons are impossible. A closed car will have better aerodynamics than a convertible, and a long car will have better aerodynamics than a short one. The F1 ferrari's have horrible aerodynamic drag numbers, because downforce at high speeds F1 cars might be in the .35 to .40 range, and the GM EV1 was a .19...

I would say that the low frontal area and rounder shape of the porsche looks more promising as a starting point than the boxy scion...
_____________________________________________________________
Right on time. Click now for great project management software!
http://thirdpartyoffers.netzero.net/TGL2221/fc/Ioyw6i4s97Jc7uwMA0ti28veKWP2dh24rl9PAvbgLADPZG9jebqgJB/



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> 
> > if price is irrelevant then it's the best buy yes. it's a nice all in
> > one feature set and weight but it's so obviously unreasonably priced.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A scion is not very aero, it is converted by ACP for its utility, 
light weight and ability to carry and fit a large pack.




> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > To some I believe a $9600 Porsche Boxster would be a great
> > conversion. I would rather be seen in a boxster over say a yugo or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey..WHat do I know, people bought the VW "THing" too...
_____________________________________________________________
Chart your path to success with a smart new business plan. Click here!
http://thirdpartyoffers.netzero.net/TGL2221/fc/Ioyw6i4uj7feDzaof9eNWwRg0A4QPCQOiA7Sc2kv69c0sjfyFKuHHx/



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I loved my old VW Thing.
I'd rate it as one of the 5 favorite of all the cars I've ever owned.

John Thornton





> [email protected] wrote:
> > Hey..WHat do I know, people bought the VW "THing" too...
> > _____________________________________________________________
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > So how do you figure 1/10th of $25,000?
> >
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dan,

I don't figure that the $25k price is within limits at all. But you 
did say in the original that even 1/10th that price is still higher 
than what it should be. It was that figure I don't see as being too 
far out of place but then again I do know that many things don't cost 
much at all to actually manufacture. Thank you for your explanation. 
That helps put things back into perspective.


Pete : )





> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> 
> > [email protected] wrote:
> >> So how do you figure 1/10th of $25,000?
> ...


----------

